# DUAL sim TWO sims working simultenously



## azzu (Aug 29, 2007)

*www.buyuz.com/store/True-Dual-Sim-Phones-p-1-c-2765.html

site is claiming a phone that can work on the dual sims continously checkout


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 29, 2007)

^^^

My frnd got one of these as present from his Brother who works as merine engg...

*www.buyuz.com/store/Bluetooth-enab...h-Dual-1.3-Mega-Cams-Mobile-phone-p-3402.html

Now actally both sim doesnt work together... What the phone does is simple Divert calls from one sim to another sim, so at one time only one sim is active  other one is just diverting call you active sim


----------



## azzu (Aug 29, 2007)

thx for the info choto anna


----------



## iMav (Aug 29, 2007)

^^ spice has/is launching a handset for dual sims in north india ....


----------



## Pathik (Aug 29, 2007)

Spice s88


----------



## sachin_kothari (Aug 29, 2007)

i seen a chinese mobile(unbranded) on which both the sims work together simutaneously. Shows two signal towers and displays both network names.


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 29, 2007)

spice too has that feature. it shows the signal of both and sims works simultaneously


----------



## Pathik (Aug 29, 2007)

Yup.. 1 sim is the master and the other the slave... thats how the priorities are decided and ambiguities ae solved..


----------



## azzu (Aug 29, 2007)

kool nice info guyzz


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 30, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Spice s88



Its Spice D88...Nice Phone !


----------



## azzu (Aug 30, 2007)

wen gonna it is goin to release


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 30, 2007)

Spice D88 is available in the market


----------



## enticer86 (Sep 13, 2007)

how much does it cost??

is it gud enuf to use? i mean any complications or smthin? personally i don trust Spice...never used


----------



## entrana (Sep 13, 2007)

dude u just bumped a old thread


----------



## alsiladka (Sep 13, 2007)

Even Samsung has released a Dual Sim phone.


----------

